# time capsule introuvable



## jch.piguet (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un réseau wi-fi, qui marche, à travers Time Capsule, voyant vert. Mais la suvegarde Time machine ne marche pas : message erreur : disque inrtouvable.

En sélectionnant dans les préférences de time machine mon time Capsule après recherche, message d'erreur comme quoi il y a "échec de la connexion", vérifier les paramètres etc...

Questions
1. que faire
2. comment mes mac, iPhone, iPad etc peuvent reconnaître le réseau sans problème quand time machine ne trouve pas le disque ?

merci pour l'aide

JCh


----------



## iTooms (15 Janvier 2012)

jch.piguet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un réseau wi-fi, qui marche, à travers Time Capsule, voyant vert. Mais la suvegarde Time machine ne marche pas : message erreur : disque inrtouvable.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

J'ai aussi ce problème depuis hier ! impossible de faire la sauvegarde de mon iMac !
voici le message d'erreur :

Time Machine n'a pas pu terminer la sauvegarde.
Impossible d'accéder à l'image du disque de sauvegarde (erreur -1)

ça me fait ça que sur un iMac, il y a un autre iMac et un macbook air qui ont leur sauvegarde sur la même timecapsule et pour eux, aucuns problèmes !!

en parcourant le forum, j'ai constaté que plusieurs personnes ont le même problème et aucune solution n'est proposée !

pas d'idée?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Time Machine préfère avoir son DD Externe dédié à cet effet - dans ce cas, il me semble que 3 machines font la même chose sur un seul DDE, si cela se passe en même temps, il se peut que le processus risque d'être interrompu par la demande d'accès d'une autre machine. Essayez de faire ces sauvegardes en manuel, et surtout pas en même temps.


----------



## iTooms (15 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Time Machine préfère avoir son DD Externe dédié à cet effet - dans ce cas, il me semble que 3 machines font la même chose sur un seul DDE, si cela se passe en même temps, il se peut que le processus risque d'être interrompu par la demande d'accès d'une autre machine. Essayez de faire ces sauvegardes en manuel, et surtout pas en même temps.



Mhh je comprend ...

mais ça a marché comme ça depuis le mois d'aout 2011 ! alors pourquoi tout d'un coup ça marche plus !!!

en ce moment, time machine m'a demandé de refaire une sauvegarde en écrasant l'ancienne ! il a donc reconnu qu'il y avait une sauvegarde "défectueuse" ... je verrai bien dans 13h, après la sauvegarde ! snif


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

iTooms a dit:


> Mhh je comprend ...
> 
> 
> en ce moment, time machine m'a demandé de refaire une sauvegarde en écrasant l'ancienne ! il a donc reconnu qu'il y avait une sauvegarde "défectueuse" ...


 
Bonjour ,
 reste il assez d'espace dans TC ? parceqque ecraser l ancienne ça veut pas forcement dire il a reconnu une sauvegarde défectueuse .
Cordialement


----------



## iTooms (15 Janvier 2012)

ciradis a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> reste il assez d'espace dans TC ? parceqque ecraser l ancienne ça veut pas forcement dire il a reconnu une sauvegarde défectueuse .
> Cordialement





Oh oui y'a largement de l'espace !! La timecapsule est loin d'être pleine !


----------



## jch.piguet (16 Janvier 2012)

Re-bonjour,

En fait, vous m'avez donné l'idée de vérifier ce qui se passait sur mon macbook : pas de auvegarde, message time-machine " Le i rouge" => disque introuvable, et puis il s'est remis non pas à chercher - sans trouver - le disque, mais à sauvegarder  tout seul...

J'attends qu'îl ait fini pour vérifier maintenant ce qui se passe sur l'iMac, probablement en conflit de synchro. En tout cas,vous m'avez déjà donné une piste, merci !


----------



## iTooms (16 Janvier 2012)

j'ai effacé ma sauvegarde pour en refaire une "propre" le processus c'est terminé ce matin à 5h00 environ. Avant de partir au travail, j'ai effectué une sauvegarde manuel qui c'est très bien passée.

Je rentre du bureau maintenant, j'allume mon iMac, j'effectue ma sauvegarde manuel et PAF ça remarche plus, de nouveau la même erreur !

la, je vois pas ... les deux autres machines étaient éteinte ... je comprend plus rien !
ça m'énerve ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

A ta place, je mettrai ma sauvegarde sur un DD Externe dédié uniquement à cette machine


----------



## iTooms (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> A ta place, je mettrai ma sauvegarde sur un DD Externe dédié uniquement à cette machine



je crois que je vais finir par faire ça ... mais ça m'embête, ça a fonctionné jusque à maintenant !
grrr

je suis en train de chercher des solutions sur le site apple. Il conseil de "réparer" l'image du disque

entre-temps, j'ai été voir le nom de partage de mon iMac et j'ai constaté qu'un 2 était apparu :

nom de l'ordinateur : iMac-demoi-2.local !! c'est quoi ce foutu 2 ?? j'ai jamais mis de 2 !!
je me demande si c'est pas une piste ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est une piste, à laquelle je ne sais répondre. 
D'autres spécialistes (des vrais) sauront t'aider ... avec ce que tu viens de découvrir


----------



## iTooms (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> C'est une piste, à laquelle je ne sais répondre.
> D'autres spécialistes (des vrais) sauront t'aider ... avec ce que tu viens de découvrir



merci 

Bon, entre-temps, j'ai remis le nom d'origine, fait vérifier la sauvegarde, déconnecter les utilisateurs de la TC, redémarré tous ce petit monde ... essayé plusieurs "click"
et ça remarche ... oui, ça remarche pour le moment ...

je vais redémarrer mon iMac et je vous tiens au courant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

ben voila, dés que je redémarre, ça remarche plus !
TC ne trouve plus le volume de sauvegarde !
je pige pas ...
snif ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Mon fils à eu un souci identique, il a résolu ceci avec câble croise RJ 45


----------



## iTooms (16 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Mon fils à eu un souci identique, il a résolu ceci avec câble croise RJ 45



ça a marché depuis août 2011 !! en wifi en plus

bon, la, après redémarrage, ça marche plus. Je lance une vérification en faisant "vérifier les sauvegardes" et la ça remarche ...
y'a une donnée qui se perd au moment du redémarrage de l'iMac mais je vois pas laquelle !!!

ma solution provisoire : j'éteins plus mon iMac !! :mouais:


----------

